# Modell 2014 wann lieferbar?



## 4Stroke (28. Oktober 2013)

Ab wann werden die 2014er Modelle vom Commencal lieferbar sein?


----------



## sycom (28. Oktober 2013)

Hi 4Stroke!

Bei uns gibt es schon die ersten 14er Modelle zum Probesitzen, wir haben bereits das Meta SX, das neue 650b Meta AM, das Supreme DH und das Absolut in Alu, alles in Grösse M ausser dem Absolut. Bei Bestellungen kannst Du mit ca 14 Tagen Rechnen, i.d.R. gehts schneller. Grössere Mengen kommen dann Anfang 14.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

